# Cortebert Superieure 1920'S



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I quite like the Railway watches (thanks to Julian) getting me interested.

I am not sure if this is one but certainly could be, its quite a large piece at 57mm, without stem/crown

It has seen better days, but looks likes its been a 'work' watch in its life.

I have cleaned it up some what, it had a little of the dreaded rust & the caliber is not running but looks complete, to my untrained eye, even thought some parts are loose, anyway here are a few pics, I will take it to my watchie next week, I am not sure if it is salvageable ..............

your thoughts please,

many thanks Martin


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like an interesting watch. Somone in the 1920's knocked it about a bit, but I think I would get it to a watchmaker to get it running. It's a bit of tactile history afterall.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

AlanJohn said:


> Looks like an interesting watch. Somone in the 1920's knocked it about a bit, but I think I would get it to a watchmaker to get it running. It's a bit of tactile history afterall.


Hi John,

My guess in the 1920's this watch would have been well looked after, even though its obvious its had a hard life, I think that happened later, the damaged enamel is when some clown has opened the crystal cover haevy handed.

I will take in in for repairs next week

Cheers Martin


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice one Martin,as John said a real bit of history,

best of luck with the repairs,hope it goes well,and i'll look forward to seeing it working again.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

An update:

I did take this watch in last week, an unfortunately my watchie is ill, he has took a turn for the worst, great guy he is just old, very sad 

Anyway the other guy had a look, & was not really interested & said the watch is missing lots of parts & unable to be repaired by him.

Cheers Martin


----------

